# blue marlin weight?



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

about how much would a 120" blue weigh?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

<DIV align=center><CENTER><TABLE width="50%" border=5><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%">*Weight was computed: Length times ( the square of the girth) divided by 800 *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER></DIV><DIV align=left><TABLE width=581 align=left border=2><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*Lgth
inch*</TD><TD width=1></TD><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=50>*10*</TD><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=15>*20*</TD><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=15>*30*</TD><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=15>*40*</TD><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=15>*50*</TD><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=15>*60*</TD><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=15>*70*</TD><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=15>*80*</TD><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=15>*90*</TD><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=15>*100*</TD><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=15>*110*</TD><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=15>*120*</TD><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=15>*130*</TD><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=15>*140*</TD><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=15>*150*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=35 rowSpan=2>*Girth inch*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=14></TD><TD align=middle width=37 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=15 bgColor=#000000></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*10" *</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>1.25</TD><TD width=15>2.5</TD><TD width=15>3.75</TD><TD width=15>5</TD><TD width=15>6.25</TD><TD width=15>7.5</TD><TD width=15>8.75</TD><TD width=15>10</TD><TD width=15>11.25</TD><TD width=15>12.5</TD><TD width=15>13.75</TD><TD width=15>15</TD><TD width=15>16.25</TD><TD width=15>17.5</TD><TD width=15>18.75</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*15"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>2.81</TD><TD width=15>5.62</TD><TD width=15>8.43</TD><TD width=15>11.25</TD><TD width=15>14.06</TD><TD width=15>16.87</TD><TD width=15>19.68</TD><TD width=15>22.5</TD><TD width=15>25.31</TD><TD width=15>28.12</TD><TD width=15>30.93</TD><TD width=15>33.75</TD><TD width=15>36.56</TD><TD width=15>39.37</TD><TD width=15>42.18</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*20"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>5</TD><TD width=15>10</TD><TD width=15>15</TD><TD width=15>20</TD><TD width=15>25</TD><TD width=15>30</TD><TD width=15>35</TD><TD width=15>40</TD><TD width=15>45</TD><TD width=15>50</TD><TD width=15>55</TD><TD width=15>60</TD><TD width=15>65</TD><TD width=15>68.90</TD><TD width=15>75</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*25"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>7.81</TD><TD width=15>15.62</TD><TD width=15>23.43</TD><TD width=15>31.25</TD><TD width=15>39.06</TD><TD width=15>46.87</TD><TD width=15>54.68</TD><TD width=15>62.5</TD><TD width=15>70.31</TD><TD width=15>78.12</TD><TD width=15>85.93</TD><TD width=15>93.75</TD><TD width=15>101.56</TD><TD width=15>109.37</TD><TD width=15>117.18</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*30"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>11.25</TD><TD width=15>22.5</TD><TD width=15>33.75</TD><TD width=15>45</TD><TD width=15>56.25</TD><TD width=15>67.5</TD><TD width=15>78.75</TD><TD width=15>90</TD><TD width=15>101.25</TD><TD width=15>112.5</TD><TD width=15>123.75</TD><TD width=15>135</TD><TD width=15>146.25</TD><TD width=15>157.5</TD><TD width=15>168.75</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*35"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>15.31</TD><TD width=15>30.62</TD><TD width=15>45.93</TD><TD width=15>61.25</TD><TD width=15>76.56</TD><TD width=15>91.87</TD><TD width=15>107.18</TD><TD width=15>122.5</TD><TD width=15>137.81</TD><TD width=15>153.12</TD><TD width=15>168.43</TD><TD width=15>183.75</TD><TD width=15>199.06</TD><TD width=15>214.37</TD><TD width=15>229.68</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*40"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>20</TD><TD width=15>40</TD><TD width=15>60</TD><TD width=15>80</TD><TD width=15>100</TD><TD width=15>120</TD><TD width=15>140</TD><TD width=15>160</TD><TD width=15>180</TD><TD width=15>200</TD><TD width=15>220</TD><TD width=15>240</TD><TD width=15>260</TD><TD width=15>280</TD><TD width=15>300</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*45"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>25.31</TD><TD width=15>50.62</TD><TD width=15>75.93</TD><TD width=15>101.25</TD><TD width=15>126.56</TD><TD width=15>151.87</TD><TD width=15>177.18</TD><TD width=15>202.5</TD><TD width=15>227.81</TD><TD width=15>253.12</TD><TD width=15>278.43</TD><TD width=15>303.75</TD><TD width=15>329.06</TD><TD width=15>354.37</TD><TD width=15>379.68</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*50"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>31.25</TD><TD width=15>62.5</TD><TD width=15>93.75</TD><TD width=15>125</TD><TD width=15>156.25</TD><TD width=15>187.5</TD><TD width=15>218.75</TD><TD width=15>250</TD><TD width=15>281.25</TD><TD width=15>312.5</TD><TD width=15>343.75</TD><TD width=15>375</TD><TD width=15>406.25</TD><TD width=15>437.5</TD><TD width=15>468.75</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*55"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>37.81</TD><TD width=15>76.62</TD><TD width=15>113.43</TD><TD width=15>151.25</TD><TD width=15>189.06</TD><TD width=15>226.87</TD><TD width=15>264.68</TD><TD width=15>302.5</TD><TD width=15>340.31</TD><TD width=15>378.12</TD><TD width=15>415.93</TD><TD width=15>453.75</TD><TD width=15>491.56</TD><TD width=15>529.37</TD><TD width=15>567.18</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*60"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>45</TD><TD width=15>90</TD><TD width=15>135</TD><TD width=15>180</TD><TD width=15>225</TD><TD width=15>270</TD><TD width=15>315</TD><TD width=15>360</TD><TD width=15>405</TD><TD width=15>450</TD><TD width=15>495</TD><TD width=15>540</TD><TD width=15>585</TD><TD width=15>630</TD><TD width=15>675</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*65"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>52.81</TD><TD width=15>105.62</TD><TD width=15>158.43</TD><TD width=15>211.25</TD><TD width=15>264.06</TD><TD width=15>316.87</TD><TD width=15>369.68</TD><TD width=15>422.5</TD><TD width=15>475.31</TD><TD width=15>528.12</TD><TD width=15>580.93</TD><TD width=15>633.75</TD><TD width=15>686.56</TD><TD width=15>739.37</TD><TD width=15>792.18</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*70"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>61.25</TD><TD width=15>122.5</TD><TD width=15>183.75</TD><TD width=15>245</TD><TD width=15>306.25</TD><TD width=15>367.5</TD><TD width=15>428.75</TD><TD width=15>490</TD><TD width=15>551.25</TD><TD width=15>612.5</TD><TD width=15>673.75</TD><TD width=15>735</TD><TD width=15>796.25</TD><TD width=15>857.5</TD><TD width=15>918.75</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*75"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>70.31</TD><TD width=15>140.62</TD><TD width=15>210.93</TD><TD width=15>281.25</TD><TD width=15>351.56</TD><TD width=15>421.87</TD><TD width=15>492.18</TD><TD width=15>562.5</TD><TD width=15>632.81</TD><TD width=15>703.12</TD><TD width=15>773.43</TD><TD width=15>843.75</TD><TD width=15>914.06</TD><TD width=15>984.37</TD><TD width=15>1054.68</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*80"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>80</TD><TD width=15>160</TD><TD width=15>240</TD><TD width=15>320</TD><TD width=15>400</TD><TD width=15>480</TD><TD width=15>560</TD><TD width=15>640</TD><TD width=15>720</TD><TD width=15>800</TD><TD width=15>880</TD><TD width=15>960</TD><TD width=15>1040</TD><TD width=15>1120</TD><TD width=15>1200</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*85"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>90.31</TD><TD width=15>180.62</TD><TD width=15>270.93</TD><TD width=15>361.25</TD><TD width=15>451.56</TD><TD width=15>541.87</TD><TD width=15>632.18</TD><TD width=15>722.5</TD><TD width=15>812.81</TD><TD width=15>903.12</TD><TD width=15>993.43</TD><TD width=15>1083.75</TD><TD width=15>1174.06</TD><TD width=15>1264.37</TD><TD width=15>1354.68</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*90"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>101.25</TD><TD width=15>202.5</TD><TD width=15>303.75</TD><TD width=15>405</TD><TD width=15>506.25</TD><TD width=15>607.5</TD><TD width=15>708.75</TD><TD width=15>810</TD><TD width=15>911.25</TD><TD width=15>1012.5</TD><TD width=15>1113.75</TD><TD width=15>1215</TD><TD width=15>1316.25</TD><TD width=15>1417.5</TD><TD width=15>1518.75</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*95"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>112.81</TD><TD width=15>225.62</TD><TD width=15>338.43</TD><TD width=15>451.25</TD><TD width=15>564.06</TD><TD width=15>676.87</TD><TD width=15>789.68</TD><TD width=15>902.5</TD><TD width=15>1015.31</TD><TD width=15>1128.12</TD><TD width=15>_1240.93_</TD><TD width=15>1353.75</TD><TD width=15>1466.56</TD><TD width=15>1579.37</TD><TD width=15>1692.18</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*100"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>125</TD><TD width=15>250</TD><TD width=15>375</TD><TD width=15>500</TD><TD width=15>625</TD><TD width=15>750</TD><TD width=15>875</TD><TD width=15>1000</TD><TD width=15>1125</TD><TD width=15>1250</TD><TD width=15>1375</TD><TD width=15>1500</TD><TD width=15>1625</TD><TD width=15>1750</TD><TD width=15>1875</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*105"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>137.81</TD><TD width=15>275.62</TD><TD width=15>413.43</TD><TD width=15>551.25</TD><TD width=15>689.06</TD><TD width=15>826.87</TD><TD width=15>964.68</TD><TD width=15>1102.5</TD><TD width=15>1240.31</TD><TD width=15>1378.12</TD><TD width=15>1515.93</TD><TD width=15>1653.75</TD><TD width=15>1791.56</TD><TD width=15>1929.37</TD><TD width=15>2067.18</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=35>*110"*</TD><TD align=middle width=1 bgColor=#000000></TD><TD width=50>151.25</TD><TD width=15>302.5</TD><TD width=15>453.75</TD><TD width=15>605</TD><TD width=15>756.25</TD><TD width=15>907.5</TD><TD width=15>1058.75</TD><TD width=15>1210</TD><TD width=15>1361.25</TD><TD width=15>1512.5</TD><TD width=15>1663.75</TD><TD width=15>1815</TD><TD width=15>1966.25</TD><TD width=15>2117.5</TD><TD width=15>2268.75</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

High Seven to Eight Tubs, the two granders I measured were over 130 inches...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

are the weights in the chart the full lengths or jaw lengths?


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

we had one 148 in. it was close to 1,000


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah, the 148 thing would need to see some pics of that


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

It was during the front side of the moon in St. Thomas. Have pictures and video.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

love to see it, those big girls are few and far between and definately deserve to be shown off


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup, It was def. pretty cool! Pics of the boat are in the new Marlin Mag. Miss Babbie.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

GRANDER!!!! Dr. Conklin and the G&S nice job... he usually uses light tackle, you catch the fish on #50???


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

We had that fish on an old penn 80. We used 50s down there with 80 on them and had two old 80s and luckly that fish ate the 80.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bodacious (11/5/2007)*It was during the front side of the moon in St. Thomas.


i went to St. Thomas and did a charter this past summer. mine was no 1000 lb'er but sure was fun!


----------



## Luck E Strike (Oct 3, 2007)

we caught one sunday,west of the nipple not sure of the weight but it was a giant,500 plus Im pretty sure,man that thing wasawesome all lit up and jumping.we raised a white to,it ended up billing the line and breaking off.will have video of the blue soon,one of the guys who was on the charter was a camera guy from some tv show out of california.he is going to edit it all out.will post it when I get it. Capt.Richard Baker Luck E Strike


----------

